# Coffee Italia



## Dazzer (Jun 10, 2019)

Hello

Looking to purchase a machine from Coffee Italia, are they a good company to deal with thanks.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I've never dealt with them personally but from what I've read on here I would avoid them.

You should buy from Bella barista as their customer service is excellent


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Dazzer said:


> Hello
> 
> Looking to purchase a machine from Coffee Italia, are they a good company to deal with thanks.


 No. Awful.

Box shifters, avoid at all costs.


----------



## Dazzer (Jun 10, 2019)

Okay i was thinking along those lines too, thanks for the advice.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Unless you live in Italy of course, then they may well be fine?


----------



## Dazzer (Jun 10, 2019)

I think i will stick with BB then as i have bought from then before cheers


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

'Coffee Italia' are not the best.

You will very often find them offering a cheaper price. That's OK until you need help if anything goes wrong. They then become impossible for a UK buyer.

You can take a chance & frequently it's alright but.....

I've chanced a couple of things from them & consider myself fortunate not to have had a problem


----------

